# علمنى يارب



## youhnna (18 فبراير 2010)

*علمنى يارب ان احبك
من كل القلب
من كل الفكر
من كل العاطفة
علمنى يارب ان
اقدس قلبى
اقدس فكرى
اقدس ذاتى
علمنى يارب ان احب
كل اخوتى
كل خليقتك
كل عملك لنا
كل تدبيرك لنا
علمنى يارب....
كل وصياك
قوة الايمان
ان اكون متواضع القلب
حكيم التصرف
بطىء الغضب
خدمة الغير
كل مايسر قلبك
علمنى يارب ان احيا لك وبك
وان مت اموت على اسمك
ان اكون بالكليه مقدسا لك​*


----------



## mera22 (18 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي كتيرصلاه رائعه

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## youhnna (19 فبراير 2010)

*شكرااااااااااا ميرا
لمرورك الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (23 فبراير 2010)

صلاو رائعة اوى
ميرسى لك كتير اخ يوحنا


----------



## youhnna (24 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااا ديدى على مرورك الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2010)

*امين
*
*جميل اوي يا يوحنا*

*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## youhnna (24 فبراير 2010)

*شكرااااااا روزي
على مرورك الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## النور الجديد (24 فبراير 2010)

سلام المسيح معك

أخي يوحنا بجد صلاة جميلة جدا
وكلمات رائعة
الرب يستجيب لصلاوتنا جميعا 

الرب يبارك حياتك 
وتعب محبتك​


----------



## youhnna (24 فبراير 2010)

*شكرااااااااا اختى النور
على مرورك الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 فبراير 2010)

*صلاة جميلة جدااااااا
الرب يباركك يوحنا​*


----------



## youhnna (24 فبراير 2010)

*شكرااااااااا اختى راجعة
على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## النهيسى (24 فبراير 2010)

*



آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرااا

للصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاه

الجميلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه




​​*


----------



## kalimooo (26 فبراير 2010)

*

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك

*


----------



## youhnna (26 فبراير 2010)

*شكرااااااااااااا اخى النهيسى
على مرورك الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## youhnna (26 فبراير 2010)

*شكرااااااااااااااا اخى كليمو
على مرورك الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (26 فبراير 2010)

*علمنى يارب ان احيا لك وبك
وان مت اموت على اسمك
ان اكون بالكليه مقدسا لك​* جميل اوى تسلم ايدك​


----------



## youhnna (27 فبراير 2010)

*شكراااااااااا اختى بنت موسى الاسود
على مرورك الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## MARY ROSE (28 فبراير 2010)

ميرسي اخي عالصلاة احللوة
الرب يبارك حياتك ويستجيب صلاتك وصلاة الجميع


----------



## youhnna (28 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااا اختى مارى
لمرورك الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## christianbible5 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*آمين...*
*ميرسي صلاة كتير حلوة...*
*الرب يحفظك من كل شر...*


----------



## happy angel (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*صلاة جميلة جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## youhnna (8 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *آمين...*
> *ميرسي صلاة كتير حلوة...*
> *الرب يحفظك من كل شر...*



*شكرااااااااا لمرورك الرائع


ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## youhnna (8 سبتمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *صلاة جميلة جدااا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



*شكراااااااا لمرورك الرائع


ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

